# Passenger Farts then gives me 1*



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Had a pax on super bowl night. Had a 15 min ride and the last half mile he lets out a reastie fart apologizes then rolls down the window. Then my rating dropped right after that. He was wearing all Patriot gear and was obviously salty but come on man.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Had a pax on super bowl night. Had a 15 min ride and the last half mile he lets out a reastie fart apologizes then rolls down the window. Then my rating dropped right after that. He was wearing all Patriot gear and was obviously salty but come on man.


Lol, I can't stop laughing!

Did you report him for being rude?

Maybe you should of squirted some a bunch of chocolate syrup where he sat and apply for a cleaning fee.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Lol, I can't stop laughing!
> 
> Did you report him for being rude?
> 
> Maybe you should of squirted some a bunch of chocolate syrup where he sat and apply for a cleaning fee.


Yes I did after I saw my rating drop, friggin little a-hole


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Had a pax on super bowl night. Had a 15 min ride and the last half mile he lets out a reastie fart apologizes then rolls down the window. Then my rating dropped right after that. He was wearing all Patriot gear and was obviously salty but come on man.


Maybe you are the one who farted.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Maybe you are the one who farted.


No I was holding it in


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Had a pax on super bowl night. Had a 15 min ride and the last half mile he lets out a reastie fart apologizes then rolls down the window. Then my rating dropped right after that. He was wearing all Patriot gear and was obviously salty but come on man.


Did he tip you besides the fart?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Did he tip you besides the fart?


No!!! But I did have much satisfaction because he was wearing a patriots jersey and hat.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> No!!! But I did have much satisfaction because he was wearing a patriots jersey and hat.


Yeah that'll teach him to fart in an uber car.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Did you give him a low rating for stinking you out?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

NYCFunDriver said:


> Did you give him a low rating for stinking you out?


I was just going to give him a 3 for being a patriots fan but he earned that 1


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> I was just going to give him a 3 for being a patriots fan but he earned that 1


I gave a 1 to PAX Friday night for the same thing. The least they can do is hold it until they get to their final destination. Farting in a vehicle is really disgusting.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

NYCFunDriver said:


> I gave a 1 to PAX Friday night for the same thing. The least they can do is hold it until they get to their final destination. Farting in a vehicle is really disgusting.


Who does that? Who gets in a strangers car and rips some ass?


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> Who does that? Who gets in a strangers car and rips some ass?


An asshole.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

NYCFunDriver said:


> An asshole.


Lolol

Literally!!!

I drove these two losers (a guy and a girl) on Halloween night, they were dressed up like the 2 cheerleaders from SNL (Cheri Oteri & Will Ferrell) and they thought they were so hilarious but they were NOT FUNNY AT ALL - THEY WERE PATHETIC! Practiced their "routine" in the back seat the entire way to the party I drove them to...they were laughing and acting like they were actually hilarious and I SO wanted to tell them they sucked.

as they start to exit the vehicle I smell the most hideously FOUL, PUTRID stank I think I've ever smelled. The dude must have eaten a rotting corpse for dinner or something - it truly smelled like the coyote shit that you can smell for miles when you pass it up in the hills of Hollywood. It smelled like death. I wanted to turn around and run him over with my car, because no one who has farts that smell like that should be allowed to remain alive.

Ghost farters are the worst. I want to find piles of gooey dog shit, shove it in their mouths, and put electrical tape over their mouths and noses to force them to swallow it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Lolol
> 
> Literally!!!
> 
> ...


How do you know it was the dude?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> How do you know it was the dude?


Oh - lol - because as I slowly drove away (a party in the hills means you inch back down the hill with the other 200 uber drivers) I heard the girl SQUEAL "OH MY GOD!" And he was laughing his ass off. So, maybe it was the other way around, but based on their reactions I surmised it was the MAN! It's always THE MAN!!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah I didn’t think girls pass gas.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah I didn't think girls pass gas.


Never!


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

God forbid!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Honest question here. How do you know he gave you a 1 star?


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

I had a young lady fart on the way to a strip club last week but I didn't know if it was a fart. The other 2 passengers were laughing as if it was, but it smelled more like cooked restaurant food. On the way out she handed me a 5 spot and apologized for farting. 

That girl's farts could make someone homesick for their ex-wife's cooking.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

In my experience most pax who fart don’t tip.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> Honest question here. How do you know he gave you a 1 star?


Two reasons. My rating dropped a hundredth right after I dropped him off.
His friend was laughing at him for wearing all the Patriot gear and I might have joined in

**** the Patriots


----------

